# Well Don't Set Down



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok last night I got plenty of sleep. Got up this morning went in Worked Out at the Gym for two hours. Went by the Hospital to have some Blood drawn. Went got some Rodent Bait and filled my Pickup with Gas.

Come home. put Bait out for Rodents, sprayed my Clothes for Ticks and such, loaded my Pickup to go fishing.

Went in ate Lunch, was drinking a Cup of Coffee. My wife wakes me up, it is too late to go fishing. Was going to go Squirrel Hunting in the morning but I think I'll go fishing and call it a day.

big rockpile


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Drink more coffee


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

po boy said:


> Drink more coffee


Don't help.

big rockpile


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

oh my , you suffer from the same thing I do . A G E . I used to do it all day now it takes all day to do it . rest is good , enjoy the fishing .


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

count yourself lucky. if I had the time and didn't have a job there would be no squirrels and no fish withing a 100 mi radius. I would of dun got them all.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well fishing didn't go well. I caught one small Sucker and 3 14 inch Browns.

Got ready to leave fell, KOed myself, come to, sat on a root, woke up again, laying down. Found my Legs and Back hurting, got up found I had broke my Reel. Made my way back to the Pickup and Home. Still hurting.

Thought about calling 911 but didn't want to embarrass myself.

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

That's why you don't need to be thinking about felling trees.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's why you don't need to be thinking about felling trees.


Got to make our Wood Splitter pay for its self.

Really it gives me exercise.

big rockpile


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

You fell, you could fail at felling trees.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

po boy said:


> You fell, you could fail at felling trees.


How about just running a Chainsaw? I know this is still questionable.

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Got to make our Wood Splitter pay for its self.
> 
> Really it gives me exercise.


Your pall bearers will be getting exercise.
If you pass out running a chain saw it won't be pretty.

I used to work with a guy who would pass out like that while sitting.
We kept telling him he needed to *stop* doing lots of things, one of which was driving.

He wouldn't listen.

He stopped driving for good when he passed out doing 60 MPH in a Ford Ranger on a 4 lane highway, veered off to the right, and took out 200 yards of rail fencing. 

They had a closed casket funeral due to the rail that went through his head.

Get somebody to drive you to the Dr's office.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well still hurting but did two hour Workout this morning. Thought maybe I would feel better but nope.

big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, the older one gets, the longer it takes to heal up. Rest does the body good...the work will always be there no matter what.

be


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well did some around the house today. Found I have been hurting all day. My wife said Low moving in will do this.

My wife seems to think I have Dementia.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My wife told me she was mad at me not calling an Ambulance when I fell. Hey I'm a Man we don't do this!

Trying to buy a Boat from what she said on this is I have one foot it the grave. Tried telling her I want one I can stand up in but small enough to take on our river.

Ok I'm wanting a Boat for every day use to Fish, Hunt and Gig from. Haul me where I might go hunting and haul a Deer and me. Can't use an ATV but can a Boat.

I had 5 Boats they all were just not right so I sold them.

big rockpile


----------

